

Sun launches Java at iPhone - bdfh42
http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2008/03/08/jvm_for_the_iphone/

======
jsjenkins168
Wont writing an iPhone application with another language and environment
violate Apple's SDK terms of use?

Also, this will be pretty pointless if the JVM must also run in the same
sandbox as other iPhone apps. Its just additional overhead and the libraries
will ultimately be limited to the same resources native apps have.

The only benefit I can think of is if you already have a Java ME based app you
would like to port to the iPhone quickly.

~~~
jimm
Sounds like a JVM will indeed break the terms, including the one about not
allowing scripting languages or ways to dynamically run loaded code. JRuby and
Jython would be big no-nos. As soon as you loaded either one (or any one of
the other dozens of JVM language interpreters/compilers), the app could
connect to the Net and download new code. Apple does not want to allow that.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Oh man, this could be a big issue for Apple. Unless they had access to your
source, how could they even know that your application utilizes dynamically
loaded code/scripting?

Your application could be: Python -> Jython -> JVM -> compiled iPhone native
and Apple cant tell the difference (or could they?).

Also, since everything runs in the same sandbox, Apple would technically not
be able to stop people using the JVM with their applications. The JVM itself
is not its own application, its just used to translate java byte code to
native iPhone code for your application. Again this raises potential issues on
how Apple could police that.

~~~
xirium
It would be quite easy to inspect the bytecode and find if the class loader
would be invoked. I don't believe that you can eval source with mobile Java,
so its fairly watertight.

------
davidw
Sounds kind of desperate to me. Why don't they finish up their own phone
platform?

~~~
bilbo0s
The JME IS their platform. All they are doing is pushing that platform out to
more users.

~~~
davidw
This is their actual 'platform':

<http://www.sun.com/software/javafx/index.jsp>

<http://www.sun.com/software/javafx/mobile/index.jsp>

